
Hackers cannot be mass-produced (2015) - cxr
https://foreignpolicy.com/2015/04/01/thoughts-on-shaping-the-information-age-military-hackers-cannot-be-mass-produced/
======
ipnon
I explain the abundance of hackers in Eastern Europe this way. The government
supports black hats implicitly by giving them special treatment in criminal
court. They are raised in the black market and gain their skills there. When
they become prominent enough to gain the notice of the authorities they are
given a plea bargain. They can either rot in prison for a decade or join the
government and hack for the state. Young hackers can act with impunity knowing
that the worst that can happen is they receive a cushy office job. The USA
doesn't have this system.

